# Interesting Bible Notes



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 24, 2010)

I happened to be looking through some old Bible study notes of mine when I came across the story of Jesus and the woman at the well. I listed 6 general observations about the situation. My 7th point had me scratching my head.

The 7th point states:

Burrito Supreme
Crunchwrap
Bean Burrito
Large Diet coke without ice
Apple Empanada

So apparently through my studying of the Greek, I learned that Jesus gave the woman an order for Taco Bell.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

What we learn from this is that you are only able to delve just so far into the Scriptures before hunger takes over.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks like you were hungry!


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, her thirst was for living water, but yours was for cheap Mexican. Something tells me she won!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 29, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Yes, her thirst was for living water, but yours was for cheap Mexican. Something tells me she won!


 
Of course she won. She received eternal life. I progressed my coronary.


----------

